# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  ΧΑ-ΧΑ-XA ...στο ebay!

## dti

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 78660&rd=1

(να έχετε οπωσδήποτε κάρτα ήχου και ηχεία!)  ::   ::   ::

----------

